# Should I change my Essence STX for a Creative SB Z sound card ?(for a better surround)



## Okinoko (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello !

I apologyze in advance about my english (i'm french).

I actually got a Xonar Essence STX sound card. It sounds very good for music but, in games especially in FPS games the surround isn't that good.

I was thinking to buy a new Sound Card for a better surround especially the Creative Sound Blaster Z. Is that worth to buy it for a better surround ?

Help me guys, i'm glad to get the Essence STX but I really want to have a beter surround.. 
I'm so confused. I already tried Razer Surround but there is a delay of any sounds 

I will apreciate any help from you guys !

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2014)

What are you using for speakers? That will make a bigger difference than sound card.


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm only using my Stereo Headphones (My MMX-300)

Another tips ?


----------



## X71200 (Aug 21, 2014)

Keep the Xonar. Build wise it's a far superior sound card. I had a SB-Z and my X-Fi Home Theater HD handles it it's ass, let it be in games or in music. Sure, it was also a far more expensive card but still that point holds.


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 21, 2014)

X71200 said:


> Keep the Xonar. Build wise it's a far superior sound card. I had a SB-Z and my X-Fi Home Theater HD handles it it's ass, let it be in games or in music. Sure, it was also a far more expensive card but still that point holds.



Thanks alot for your reply ! 

Another tips ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 21, 2014)

So what are you talking about... Surround using the headset as virtual surrond or speakers?


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 21, 2014)

Sry, I meant Headset as virtual surround ^^

Is that worth to change ? :/


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 21, 2014)

http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/
and if you gotta have that fake-3d sound
http://vipersaudio.com/blog/?page_id=59
http://vipersaudio.com/
I think the problem is your ears the stx is a far superior card then the creative


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for your reply !

The STX is a far superior then the creative even for a virtual surround ?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 21, 2014)

Okinoko said:


> Thanks for your reply !
> 
> The STX is a far superior then the creative even for a virtual surround ?


if its configured properly yes the headset you are using is not good for fps its a 
install the uni-drivers and then tune the 3d boost function in viper 
this is my config





viper will widen the audio witch is probably what you want


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 21, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> if its configured properly yes the headset you are using is not good for fps its a
> install the uni-drivers and then tune the 3d boost function in viper
> this is my config
> 
> ...




Wow  it looks awesome where can I grab viper ? Install uni driver ?
I already installed Uni Xonar driver but I never see this Oo

Thx!


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 21, 2014)

http://vipersaudio.com/swupdate/viper4windows/V4W_Setup.zip
the MMX 300's are good for music but they are very bass heavy and lack "sound-stage" good for music...bad for FPS


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 21, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> if its configured properly yes the headset you are using is not good for fps its a
> install the uni-drivers and then tune the 3d boost function in viper
> this is my config
> 
> ...




There is no effect at all. I can't see the difference maybe should I install Xonar Uni Driver ?

Thanks!


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 22, 2014)

make sure you enable it via the power switch in the program and then reboot
remember you need to manually configure the effects before it will work


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 22, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> make sure you enable it via the power switch in the program and then reboot
> remember you need to manually configure the effects before it will work



Okay thanks ! I try this !


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 22, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> make sure you enable it via the power switch in the program and then reboot
> remember you need to manually configure the effects before it will work



I enabled this then reboot and i got no effect :/

Should I install Uni Xonar Driver ?

Thanks!


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 22, 2014)

here is my preset http://cl.ly/XAKA/3d-expand+mutlitweak.vpf
save it someplace and load it via the menu

you may adjust "image size" and "space size" for more or less 3d effect

small image size + large space size = wider 
large image size + small space size = tighter more focused can distort
the preset I posted uses very little 3d expansion  and MINIMAL effects 
if the program won't function make sure the power button slider is ON and that you are running the uni-drivers
make sure you are running the program as admin as well
viper is very powerful but can be difficult to master


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 22, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> here is my preset http://cl.ly/XAKA/3d-expand+mutlitweak.vpf
> save it someplace and load it via the menu
> 
> you may adjust "image size" and "space size" for more or less 3d effect
> ...



Really guy thanks alot i'll try that ! I have the default Xonar Audio Center. Am I obliged to install Uni-drivers or not ?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 22, 2014)

I have only tested viper on a xonor dx running uni I do not know for sure if the factory xonar drivers are compatible with viper


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 22, 2014)

Okinoko said:


> Really guy thanks alot i'll try that ! I have the default Xonar Audio Center. Am I obliged to install Uni-drivers or not ?


Have you installed the latest Asus BETA driver?

I had the same card and I never had issues in FPS games. Nothing a little EQ tweak here and there didn't fix 

Plus what Impedance is that headphone? are you using the built in AMP? Crank it up!


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 22, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I have only tested viper on a xonor dx running uni I do not know for sure if the factory xonar drivers are compatible with viper



Okay thanks! I will test that tomorrow, don't forget me !! ^_^

Have a good night


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 22, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Have you installed the latest Asus BETA driver?
> 
> I had the same card and I never had issues in FPS games. Nothing a little EQ tweak here and there didn't fix
> 
> Plus what Impedance is that headphone? are you using the built in AMP? Crank it up!



I meant the noises position in FPS games aren't that good. I have a 32Ohms Stereo Headphone, why ?

And yes, I installed the latest Asus BETA driver for Windows 8.1 : (

Thanks!


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 22, 2014)

what FPS are you playing and you need to explain more clearly about the problem you believe there is we are having difficulty understanding what you mean by "surround"  if you mean like footsteps and enemy position installing a "creative" card will not help that at all that`s down to the game and your own ears
if you mean down-mixing 7.1 or 5.1 SOURCE audio to stereo you can do that via the ASUS sound panel I know of no game that would benefit from that tho


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 22, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> what FPS are you playing and you need to explain more clearly about the problem you believe there is we are having difficulty understanding what you mean by "surround"  if you mean like footsteps and enemy position installing a "creative" card will not help that at all that`s down to the game and your own ears
> if you mean down-mixing 7.1 or 5.1 SOURCE audio to stereo you can do that via the ASUS sound panel I know of no game that would benefit from that tho



Yea, I wish have the same render as razer surround sound but without any delay. I just need a good virtual surround sound without "reverberation" like Dolby.


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 22, 2014)

Could you guys help me about this ? :/

Thanks


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 22, 2014)

Okinoko said:


> I meant the noises position in FPS games aren't that good. I have a 32Ohms Stereo Headphone, why ?
> 
> And yes, I installed the latest Asus BETA driver for Windows 8.1 : (
> 
> Thanks!


Why?? It was a question to further help... 320 Ohm is nice so have you selected the max amp setting?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 22, 2014)

I tried the razor surround app ViPER did a better job once it was configured razor is frankly crap the demo they provide is heavily cheated 
did you get ViPER to function yet ?


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 22, 2014)

I think your problem lies with the fact that most games have a virtual surround filter built in.
You are better off just selecting headphones or stereo in game and not using the gimicky soundcard software
In my experiences I found the virtual surround from the sound card to only work well in old games that don't have their own 3d sound engine.


----------



## Bansaku (Aug 22, 2014)

Batou1986 said:


> I think your problem lies with the fact that most games have and virtual surround filter built in.
> You are better off just selecting headphones or stereo in game and not using the gimicky soundcard software
> In my experiences I found the virtual surround from the sound card to only work well in old games that don't have their own 3d sound engine.



+1 on this, beat me to it.


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 22, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I tried the razor surround app ViPER did a better job once it was configured razor is frankly crap the demo they provide is heavily cheated
> did you get ViPER to function yet ?



I installed Uni-drivers, I even checked "apply addons". I reboot then I reinstall Viper and there is no effect again :/


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2014)

If you want to get surround sound its better to just buy a 5.1 set. Soundblasters have more software style 3d surround effects for stereo but its not nearly as good as the real thing. The ZX is a lower end card than a Essence ST/STX the ZXR is similar in terms of hardware but has multichannel outputs and better drivers.

I wouldn't say it was good value to go for a ZXR its more expensive with marginal gains, its better to stick with the Essence or go for a true multichannel setup.


----------



## Okinoko (Aug 23, 2014)

MilkyWay said:


> If you want to get surround sound its better to just buy a 5.1 set. Soundblasters have more software style 3d surround effects for stereo but its not nearly as good as the real thing. The ZX is a lower end card than a Essence ST/STX the ZXR is similar in terms of hardware but has multichannel outputs and better drivers.
> 
> I wouldn't say it was good value to go for a ZXR its more expensive with marginal gains, its better to stick with the Essence or go for a true multichannel setup.


Thanks for your reply I'll see


----------

